# Look Mom No Splitters Or Guards



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

This guy likes to get close to his work so much for shop safety.

Bruce.


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

hello bruce b,
thats some nimble finger work hes got going there,i wonder how many health and safety laws he`d be breaking here in england though:smile:


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

vinnyb76 said:


> hello bruce b,
> thats some nimble finger work hes got going there,i wonder how many health and safety laws he`d be breaking here in england though:smile:


I'm not sure if they even have any safety rules where this guy is from it's all about making money for some people.


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

That guys got some skills. Looks like he's been doing that for years, and he still has all his fingers!


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

I think he and the saw are both grandfathered in before the osha rules:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: Have you ever seen the saw they cut wooden shingels with that thing is even scarier that why there all from Canada you could run the saw here:laughing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdctWrBHuyI


----------



## premierrenovation (Oct 25, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> I think he and the saw are both grandfathered in before the osha rules:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: Have you ever seen the saw they cut wooden shingels with that thing is even scarier that why there all from Canada you could run the saw here:laughing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdctWrBHuyI


Just purchased a saw just like that for building small doll houses. My wife thought it was overkill, but I don't agree:blink:


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> I think he and the saw are both grandfathered in before the osha rules:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: Have you ever seen the saw they cut wooden shingels with that thing is even scarier that why there all from Canada you could run the saw here:laughing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdctWrBHuyI


 Holy crap! You could cut a hand off on one blade, get distracted and cut your other hand off on another.


----------



## matty0501 (Jan 27, 2008)

Bruce B said:


> This guy likes to get close to his work so much for shop safety.
> 
> Bruce.



He makes it look so easy though. Wonder how many years he's been doing that.


----------



## Suz (Dec 8, 2006)

Have you ever watched Sam Maloof do any freehand cutting on the bandsaw? 
The old craftsmen who have all their fingers never loose their concentration are always aware of what is going on with their cutting tools!


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Suz said:


> Have you ever watched Sam Maloof do any freehand cutting on the bandsaw?
> The old craftsmen who have all their fingers never loose their concentration are always aware of what is going on with their cutting tools!


Exactly! It is a complete concentration and focus. And knowing your tools. This subject has come up before and I've taken some flack for my opinions on it. But the fact is, if I cannot give 100% of my focus and concentration to what I am doing, then I do not turn on that TS or router. There are always other tasks to be done without risking my appendages. Like all else, the ability to walk into my shop, and FOCUS on what I am doing, is something which has come with practice. I have mostly older tools, and none have safety guards, etc. It is ENTIRELY MY OWN responsibility to ensure my own safety. And, I believe, that is as it should be. It is also my own responsibility to know when not to use those tools, and to know when to take a break. 
And lest I come across as arrogant on this matter, yes, I did learn these lessons the hard way. Two times, ten years apart, I ran my finger into the router bit on the router table. ( first time was a 3/4" straight bit, which took a small wedge of flesh out of the tip; second time was a cope and stick bit, which grabbed my glove and pulled my hand down into the bit, then the glove caused the router to stall, thereby only damaging one finger-some shredded flesh and splintered bone on the end, which all grew back together fairly well; I'm determined to avoid a third, and no, I do not ever wear gloves anymore, when using the router table!) Both times, I was distracted and not focussed on what I was doing.


----------

